# Wireless Network, keeps disconnecting despite 4/5 signal?



## tekp (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello...

This has been annoying me so much and I'm at a complete loss as to why it's happening or how to fix it!

Down there in my system tray I have my wireless network activity icon thing, and it's happily flashing away with 4 out of 5 signal, classed as "Very Good", apparently, and then it just disconnected for no apparent reason. I then have to right click and click "Repair" for it to reconnect, and even then, that sometimes doesn't work, once it said "Could not connect to the preffered wireless network" and then I looked and it was happily flashing green, having connected.

When I View Available Wireless Networks, it says there were no networks found in range, yet when I click Repair and it reconnects, it says the signal is very good?

It's very confusing and I don't know what to do... it's a BT Home Hub that's sitting less then 7 metres from my wireless network adaptor, which is on a USB extension cable out of my door sitting my in hallway. I used to have to click Start, Run, services.msc, find the Windows Zero Configuration service and start it every time I wanted to connect, while the BT Home Hub's own wireless connection manager was running in the system tray because that, for some reason, couldn't find the hub in range. But then I removed the BT wireless manager from the windows startup and let Windows manage it itself, and I've had no problems until now, when it's started to disconnect by itself.

Any ideas?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be interference from another wireless network or wireless phone. Have you tried changing the router channel? Try channel 1, 6, and 11 first.


----------



## tekp (Feb 17, 2007)

How do I do that...?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know exactly how with a BT Home Hub, but basically it's by using the router's built-in configuration pages. Do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt.

Type IPCONFIG in the command prompt window.

The Default gateway address is the IP address of your router, enter that into the Internet Explorer address and hit enter. This takes you to the setup screens for your router. You need to find the wireless configuration settings and pick the desired channel.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And make sure that other wireless utility hasn't somehow come back to conflict with WZC.


----------



## tekp (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay I've finally got into the configuration of the router and changed the channel to channel 6, and now my signal's gone down from 4 to 2/3 out of 5? Is this normal? Should I try channel 11? I won't be able to tell if it's fixed until I give it some time, but your idea about interference may be right because I have a wireless phone sitting right next to my pc which I forgot about


----------



## tekp (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay it happened again with channel 6 so I'm on 11 now, and my signal is back to Very Good, we'll see...

Why only 1, 6 or 11 to start with by the way?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In North America the non interfering channels are 1, 6 and 11.


----------



## tekp (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, I'm from the UK... near Birmingham if that helps :S


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I forget how many channels you have. 13? Anyhow, the concept is the same--channels that differ by 5 are non-interfering.


----------

